# Just finished!! 126 bottle storage



## SSF_Spirit (Dec 4, 2012)

This was a fun project..

I found this bookshelf/cabinet in really bad shape on the street in my neighborhood with a FREE sign on it. It had a nice granite countertop but it also had no doors, no shelves (but it had shelf holes on the far left and right sides), and no backing at all. I added new panels to the sides of each section to cover the shelf holes, cut a new panel for the back, then sanded it down to the bare wood and stained/poly'd it with mohagany. Then I used three Oenophilia Alexander 60 bottle racks that I had to cut down, and grind the sides to fit in the sections. I'll be able to use the scraps from those to build a 4 1/2 case rack !! (Another project, yeah !!) I found these racks on Zappos for $47 each, regularly over $100 on other sites, but they are gone now, sorry. Then I added rope lighting to the top and 'wow' that really added to the look.

What do you all think? The entire project for under $200 !!!


----------



## dave1117 (Dec 4, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## GreginND (Dec 4, 2012)

Great job! That looks fantastic. Amazing what people throw away.


----------



## fishonline (Dec 4, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## BobF (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice - and you recycled!


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 4, 2012)

Dang what hood you hangin' out in that tosses granite countertops and the base........

Nice job on the redoo!


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 4, 2012)

Never mind, San Fran...... LOL


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 4, 2012)

Very Impressive!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 4, 2012)

Very Nice!! Excellent job on remodel


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 4, 2012)

First off welcome to the forum! What kind of wine are you making? Now about the rack...want your money back? I'll take it! The rack is awesome, and a granite top to boot!


----------



## bakervinyard (Dec 4, 2012)

Great looking rack. Like the lights, nice effect. Bakervinyard


----------



## SSF_Spirit (Dec 4, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> First off welcome to the forum! What kind of wine are you making? Now about the rack...want your money back? I'll take it! The rack is awesome, and a granite top to boot!



Thanks, I'm currently just learning about it, but hope to be in production early next year. It looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## SSF_Spirit (Dec 4, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> Never mind, San Fran...... LOL



That's South City !! : )


----------



## SSF_Spirit (Dec 4, 2012)

bakervinyard said:


> Great looking rack. Like the lights, nice effect. Bakervinyard



Thanks, I thought about adding the lights literally seconds before I put the back on. It just hit me out of nowhere. This project kept changing every day since I first found the starter piece. I almost put some wine glass holders in the middle, but I like the result with wine only.


----------



## millwright01 (Dec 4, 2012)

Great job. That is fantastic.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 4, 2012)

SSF Spirit, that is outstanding work. I like re-purposing materials but when I do it, I usually end up with comething that is clearly a re-do. Yours looks like it was made that way originally.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Dec 4, 2012)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Kraffty (Dec 6, 2012)

If that's just part of your preparations before getting into winemaking I'm predicting great wines will follow. Go So. City, I spent my first 10 years there, Mayfair Village, if it's still called that, and still have relatives with a house directly under the Industrial City Letters. Welcome
Mike


----------



## SSF_Spirit (Dec 6, 2012)

Kraffty said:


> If that's just part of your preparations before getting into winemaking I'm predicting great wines will follow. Go So. City, I spent my first 10 years there, Mayfair Village, if it's still called that, and still have relatives with a house directly under the Industrial City Letters. Welcome
> Mike



That's by Orange Park, right? I live up in Serra Highlands. I hope to be making wine by next Feb.


----------



## Kraffty (Dec 6, 2012)

That's the place, right across the street. Enjoy this forum, ask about anything and there's a 99% chance someone has been there done that and will share their knowledge.
Mike


----------

